# منحه الميكاترونكس



## engalikhalilali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

لو حد سمع عن منح الاي تي اي اللى تبع وزاره الاتصالات ......طان فيه من ضمن المنح منحه للميكاترونيكس عباره عن دبلومه........ياريت لو اى حد اخدها قبل كدا او عنده معلومات كويسه عنها
يفيدنا ويقولنا ايه نظام الدبلومه دي من محنواها او فرصها بعد التخرج


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أعرف كذا واحد خلص الدبلومة دي، وأنا كمان كنت قبلت فيها بس ما رحتش
كل المعلومات موجودة على الموقع بتاعهم
http://www.iti.gov.eg/AcademicPrograms/MScMechatronics.asp
الدبلومة دي ممكن تكتفي بيها كدبلومة، أو ممكن تكمل عليها وتاخد ماستر من جامعة بادربورن في ألمانيا
وعلى حد علمي لو اكتفيت بالدبلومة بيبقى قدامك فرص عمل كويسة، والله أعلم


----------



## engalikhalilali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

طب بالنسبه للدراسه هل هي فعلا مجديه و ستضيف بالطالب الموجود فيها؟
ومن خلال زمايلك هل فعلا الدراسه صعبه هناك؟
وبالنسبه لفرص العلم هو ايه مجالات الشركات المتاحه للي واخد الدبلومه


----------



## zamalkawi (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للدراسة وصعوبتها، أسألهم مفيش مشكلة
أما بالنسبة لفرص العمل، ففي فرق لو حتكمل الماجيستير في ألمانيا أو لو مش حتكمل
لو حتكمل، يبقى طبعا مش حتعرف تشتغل على طول بعدها، حتستنى سنة كمان على أما تخلص الماستر
على كل حال حسألهم برضو لو اكتفيت بالدبلومة ايه فرص العمل المتاحة، بس على حد معلوماتي ان فرص العمل كويسة بعدها


----------



## engalikhalilali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واشكرك على سرعه الرد .........وياريت تبقيتسالهم وتفيدني
ربنا يجعلك ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engalikhalilali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واشكرك على سرعه الرد .........وياريت تبقي تسالهم وتفيدني
ربنا يجعلك ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engalikhalilali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واشكرك على سرعه الرد .........وياريت تبقي تسالهم وتفيدني
ربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zamalkawi (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سألت صديقي عن زمالائه الذين لم يكملوا الدراسة في ألمانيا
وقال لي أن الدبلومة لم تحدث فارقا كبيرا في مسارهم، فمن كان كهرباء ظل كهرباء ومن كان ميكانيكا ظل ميكانيكا
لم أفهم منه تحديدا هل سهلت لهم الدبلومة فرص الحصول على عمل أو ساعدتهم في الحصول على رواتب أعلي، ولكن انطباعي من كلمه أن الفارق قبل و بعد الدبلومة لم يكن كبيرا


----------



## engalikhalilali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> سألت صديقي عن زمالائه الذين لم يكملوا الدراسة في ألمانيا
> وقال لي أن الدبلومة لم تحدث فارقا كبيرا في مسارهم، فمن كان كهرباء ظل كهرباء ومن كان ميكانيكا ظل ميكانيكا
> لم أفهم منه تحديدا هل سهلت لهم الدبلومة فرص الحصول على عمل أو ساعدتهم في الحصول على رواتب أعلي، ولكن انطباعي من كلمه أن الفارق قبل و بعد الدبلومة لم يكن كبيرا



جزاك الله خيرا............على العموم لازم اصل صلاه استخاره لان واضح ان الموضوع فيه اراء مع واراء ضد


----------

